# Waterford, PA - Mount for ultra. 07 ram 2500



## Boots2118 (Oct 21, 2019)

Hi, 
I'm looking for a mount for my ultra that'll fit my 07 ram 2500. If anyone know of someone who is selling one for a reasonable price let me know. I have the mount off a 99 ram, which is in really good shape, just can't make it fit.


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

Did you try Jerre's plow service in Erie?


----------



## Boots2118 (Oct 21, 2019)

yeah. he didn't have any that were used. his price was the same as me buying one online. it would be nice if there was some aftermarket ones.


----------



## Indycorp (Oct 24, 2015)

I Have one if you are still looking.


----------

